# A truce and a chance to make it all go away bottlegod.



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Rick bottlegod, 
 I apologize profusely for the demeaning comments posted towards you here at this forum.
 Roger The Admin and the owner of this place and others that use it and have complained about my comments
 towards you I apologize to all of you also .This is my second attempt to right the wrong Rick, early on in initial 
 the post you authored I fully  expected you to just Man up and do the right thing after I asked you to do so.
 Instead you came back with an even more brazen attack then the initial one. That was disappointing and I was dumbfounded as to why you chose the path you did. 

 I stated in your initial post to you I was friends with someone you and I both know quite well you have worked along side of him a few times in the water.These Words are from Wayne Godfrey  southern Maine diver here at this forum a class act bar none. This is a small excerpt from a lengthy email we sent back and fourth.I would never publish the entire contents they are personal but for the sake as to whats transpired here I am sure Wayne wouldn't mind,he and I have been friends for a long time and I quote  " but I have never known him to be dishonest.  We dive together and we have found some nice bottles. He is a good diver and he knows how to handle himself in the water and he knows his bottles ". .......Wayne speaks highly of you that is good enough for me. I think you are  a decent person also and you did as you stated felt guilty I don't know when you felt guilty but its a good thing.

 Your reputation should mean more to you then your pride,YOU were wrong to come on this forum the way you did and demean my posts content , no ifs, ands or buts about it, you were wrong.What I am asking for is not a refund, just an apology admitting your true knowledge of the bottle you listed as being altered not you have thoughts on the bottle being altered . One word has ruined peoples reputations through out history why do this to yourself. I have read your feed back on eBay and it is all good. Please put this behind you and restore your reputation here where a lot of bottle people discuss bottles!! What do you say................


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2012)

Tick Tick Tick


----------



## bottlegod (Mar 3, 2012)

Steve,

 Not answering again on an open forum. Your private email is full.

 Rick


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

All clear now Rick,
 I have been getting a lot of Private messages lately nothing to do with this topic, everything to do with the Kensington Factory bricks I recovered at Dyottville.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Everything is being worked out, Rick is Ok in my book. Sorry for all of this, lessons were learned by both of us.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 3, 2012)

Was the bottle irradiated?   That's the only open question I have at this point.   I can figure out the rest of it for myself.

 Jim G


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

*No comment, apology in progress. Right?*


----------



## bottlegod (Mar 3, 2012)

Long story made short. I sent an apology directly to Steve for any misunderstanding of what I was trying to post about the irradiated bottle. I should have sent the initial email privately to Steve, but I wasn't knowledgeable enough about the workings of the forum to do that. My mistake, which left things open to misinterpretation. Thanks, Steve, for helping to work this out and move forward.
 Rick


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

Then it's all Good in the Hood'...Better days ahead for you both I hope...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 3, 2012)

I looks that way and hopefully some valuable lessens were learned too.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  saratogadriver
> 
> Was the bottle irradiated?   That's the only open question I have at this point.   I can figure out the rest of it for myself.
> 
> Jim G


 

 yep


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Feed back corrected Rick,Unless  you want to send me another request for the Columbia Flask to correct it a little. Just one more request Rick throw away the love enhancing device pictured in your boat in another post of yours if you ever go missing and this is found in the boat your next of kin might have some questions as to why it was in the boat in the first place...........[]
 Hey while I have all of your attention.[8|]

 True Story back in 1987 a friend of mine was borrowing his sisters car he was stopped on the Atlantic City Expressway because the car matched a description of a hit and run a half an hour earlier. When the police pulled him over they questioned him he denied being involved in the hit and run accident but the police didnt buy his story arrested him and then searched the car. Guess what was in it? The largest collection of Dill-Does... a deer a female deer ray a.... a little Sound of music to sneak in the bad word on the family forum about 40 some as large as Willie Stargels baseball bat!!His sister the owner of the car had given a 
 love enhancing party demonstration to a bunch of women the night before. He said they were all stacked on the ground in plain sight of the now gaper delayed traffic onlookers. He said he felt like the gay salami smuggling bandit of South Jersey.While he was being held during the search a call came across the police radio the real car involved in the hit and run was apprehended. The police apologized to him but they all laughed about it afterwards. so Rick the moral of the story is.....throw it away!!!!! or give it to Wayne ..........


----------



## bottlegod (Mar 3, 2012)

It went back in the river at Hartford that very day.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 3, 2012)

Irradiated indeed...

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 3, 2012)

What the???? Two people can't get together with an apologetic conversation without old chit dragging it down to make everyone on the forum look like A- holes?
 What the F???
 Does the apology need to be deleted too?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

[][] good move Rick. The story I told really happened , the guy it happened to was a real hoot always something going on


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Feed back corrected Rick,Unless  you want to send me another request for the Columbia Flask to correct it a little. Just one more request Rick throw away the love enhancing device pictured in your boat in another post of yours if you ever go missing and this is found in the boat your next of kin might have some questions as to why it was in the boat in the first place...........[]
> Hey while I have all of your attention.[8|]
> ...


 You know there is good humor in that story I just told, I am convinced more then ever bottle collectors as a whole lack any sense of humor[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think Eric was talking about your post, Steve.. which gave me a decent chuckle, btw.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

saratogadriver Jim everything's good now thanks for backing me yesterday you had the best post on the subject and it was your well written response in my defense that allowed me to step back and view the big picture and made me more determined to just get things right... I believe they are now Thanks again Steve


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 3, 2012)

No Steve, not you. I just saw what I though to be suspiciously likely to re-flare the dead burning horse. You've seen it happen, everyone has.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 3, 2012)

Oops, forgot the smiley.[]


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like my image post was the one in question? It is gone now, so...

 It represented a lighthearted attempt to decrease the gravity of the scenario here, not an expression intended to make the whole forum look like a-holes. Ya certainly don't need me for that. Meant no offense to anyone with it. Glad everything worked out between the involved parties.

 It also seems that someone deleted my copper artifact images/posts elsewhere. Dunno why, as they were totally inoffensive. Someone a tad jelly perhaps?

 Seems as if some people need to get a humor transplant, like, immediately... [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 3, 2012)

Plummy.. please stop feeling sorry for yourself, it's truly uncomely..


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> ...not an expression intended to make the whole forum look like a-holes. Ya certainly don't need me for that.


 
 HEY!!!   I resemble that Backhanded attempt at an apology....[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 3, 2012)

I say from now on we refer to these kinds of threads as "puce eagles" [8D]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey...


 My computer is back up!!! What'd I miss?  What's going on?  What's happening?
 Something was stuck in the cooling fan of the hard drive (no pun intended!) and the computer kept overheating and shutting down...

 Oh well...

 About that suspect picture of Rick... that was my fault. We were scuba diving in Hartford, Ct.  I found the rubber festaris on the bottom of the river and snuck it into Rick's bag, (sorry, dive bag) when he wasn't looking. Then, back up on the boat he was going through his finds and initially, he was quite startled because he thought it was an eel!!!! Gods honest truth!!!! then he saw what it was and that was when I snapped his picture. So Rick, I appologize for hiding that rubber instrument of destruction in your dive bag and for taking your picture with it... you know it was meant in good humor. Thank you for being my close friend and for introducing me to many bottle divng locations. You know it means a lot to me.
 Thanks for calling me and I hope that in some small way, I was able to help smooth things over.

 Steve/Sewall:  thanks for the E-mail and for your most gracious attempt to understand things, for being positive and trying to put this all into a better light. You know I hold you in high regards and have a deep respect for you, your knowledge and the unique information you bring to the forum and manner in which you do so. I look forward to meeting you in person, sharing a beer and a laugh. I'd like to dive some of the places in you neck of the woods and I promise not to "sneak" anything wierd, vile, strange, unprofessional, lewd or vulgar into the dive bag in order to take a "gotcha" photo of you to share on the forum!

 Epackage:  I can't wait to do some diving in the smelly old Pasaic River!  I grew up in Patterson, lived on Peal Street, Hillman Street, Main Street and North First Street, so I used to know my way around. Was born in the old Patterson General Hospital.  I would love to make a "road trip" to meet you, Steve and some of the other hard-corps NJ bottle diggers, divers and Bottle "Jedis"

 I learned a valuable lesson a few years back after a verbal confrontation with another forum member, "... certain issues can be blown out of proportion to the point where it leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth (no pun intended) and it diminishes the bottle forum site... yes, it is an open forum and can be used to voice dissatisfaction, disbelief and indignation. But if it spirals out of control and gets down to name calling, personal attacks and demeaning banter, then we all need to step back, take a deep breath and take the high road in our effort to convey or feelings."

 I hope all is well in "Antique-Bottle Forum" land and I for one am still so very happy I joined years ago.
 Now, where the hell did I put my beer...

 Wayne Godfrey
 Southern Maine Diver


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Plumy...

 I still have the original!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 3, 2012)

Well. I'm really glad that things worked out better. It's a lesson in humility for all of us (okay maybe just me[]) to step back when things make us angry and to do the right thing. Way to go guys!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Now there's a face we haven't seen in a while Lloyd Bridges Sea Hunt how you been. Looks like you picked the wrong week to stop Drinking Wayne!!Thanks for checking in Wayne and helping out smoothing things over. Come around more often maybe the forum will look like it did 4 years ago. Hey did you hear the one about the Polack Italian, and the Puce Eagle....ah never mind


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

One more Wayne, I found this old issue in a comic book collection of mine. I used to collect these and I thought it was you.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Steve...

 Actually, I used to have a wet suit, weightbelt, regulator, back pack and haircut just like the one you sea Lloyd Bridges sporting!!!!
 I will be on more often I promise. And I really would like to slip down to Jersy to meet you.  I went to NYC a few weeks ago to deliver some antique furniture, but had to just do a turn around and get home. Good thing I did, cause the water pump on the van went two days later!!! [][][]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2012)

You're Killin ME Steve!!!
 ROFLMFAO...[][][][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like your image maker just went to Wayne image image image image image image image image [] Be carefull its rough when you image image image image image to quickley[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Wheres the Paterson Patsy when you need him..... YO JIM someone from the old neighborhood says hi.....Its not the repo man or the cable company to turn your TV service off its WAYNE lookinn to say Hi to ya you have been on here all frickin day where are you!!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Did anyone else see Wayne s post before he corrected it.It said  image image image image I know I saw it, something stuck in the fan still Wayne[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, the image maker function isn't doing to well... Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water!!
 Guess I'll have to stick with sending photo's...






 Crap... now the file is too big!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey epackage, hello Mcfly you in there!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Wayne I have this neat program I can fix it hold on...................



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .



 .






 Ah shoot now its too big!![8D]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2012)

Happens every winter!!!I get too big...[&o]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

One more time Wayne this is it here goes.............................this should fix it.........................


 . 


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 3, 2012)

Snap out of it, chaps..


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 3, 2012)

haha []


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Hey epackage, hello Mcfly you in there!!


 Paterson Patsy....OUCH !![]

 Wayne is a brave man if he's gonna dive the Passaic, unless he uses a diving helmet IMHO...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 3, 2012)

I considered becoming a diver over last summer, then I realized the only place to dive around here is the Passaic! I'll take my chances in 10 ft. holes if that's the alternative... [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Armistice Day, gentlemen.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Surf, Waynes back can you believe it!! Its a good day when Waynes world returns.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2012)

Double bonus, Steve. You done good...

 Welcome back, Wayne!


----------

